# Dtg 101 � Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Over the past couple of years, I have been collecting links from forum posts that I think are important for a company looking at purchasing a dtg printer. With the help of several other dtg printers in the industry, I have taken these links and turned it into a document that covers most of the basic things that a prospective dtg buyer should know.

Here is the link to the paper - www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf. 

I wanted to release this document through the forums because you will see links thorough out the document to posts that talks specifically about the item in the document. If you want to contribute to the paper, please follow the link to the forum post and put your comments there. This way the information can continue to grow. This is why I call the document an i-Paper (AKA an industry paper).
I hope you find this document valuable and it helps you make the best decision possible for your company. 

Best wishes,

Mark E. Bagley, Esq.
Digital Marketing Solutions 

P.S. Thanks need to be provided to the following people for submitting pictures and helping me to write this document:
Bobbie @ Bright Little Beginnings
Dane @ Great Dane Graphics
Dan (Flexi-Jet User)
Eric @ Jack Print and Designs
Justin @ Contract DTG
Laura @ Stylish Designs
Mike @ Gunslinger
Chris @ As Seen On Me
Fred @ C-Horse Software
Ted @ iProof Systems
BusyPrinting.com
Annette @ Sew Much Stuff
Brian @ InkjetGarmentPrinters.com


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Really a great white paper for the industry!

Mark, did you get my link for the pics you needed?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Great Job Mark!


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Nice.

Is this flexi user [email protected] ?


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

I think he was refering to me I sent him some pics of my flexi-jet


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Wow Mark, that was incredible! Nice work.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Wow, a really nice guide! I shall have to print this off sometime and get a proper read of it!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Sorry folks, I just realized a mistake. I am traveling and the internet connection during the upload was disconnected. If you have a document that has a watermark on it, then please click on the link again (www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf) to get the final version. I just checked and the correct version is now available.


----------



## silliejo (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Great PDF! I like the table comparing all of the different ways to print shirts.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

That's really nice of you Mark, good job, and thanks very much for this paper. I'm wondering "what's in it for you", but I also think It's not polite to ask that, (so please just ignore this sentence).

So what do you think, Should I go for a DTG or what? Will it be the cheapest Kornit or an HM1?  Thanks again!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Wow, that was a long read, but very informative. Interesting thing you mentioned about your "Digital Concept Show", as at the moment, we have some embroidery machines, a CLC for heat transfers, versacamms and even a LaserPro laser cutter/engraver. But those would certainly not fit a 10x10 feet area, . Anyway, at the moment, the embroidery part of the business has the most sales. Maybe because we started with that.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Byron,

I don't have a problem answering the "What's in it for you?" question. I get questions all the time via PM about whether a company should get into dtg printing or what printer to go with. For a long time, I would send links to posts for people to look at to help them make their decision. If someone wanted to hire me as a consultant to look at their business plan, their business and help determine which machine works best for them... then I would go into much more detail and get them in contact with people that own the different machines. This dtg 101 pdf was designed for people to looking at dtg printing. I think it covers most of the basic things that they need to know before they go to evaluate the different machines. Over the past couple of years, I have talked to many companies that should not have purchased a dtg printer. It was either not a match for their business model or they were not technically ready for it.

You will notice that there is no recommendation in the paper for one specific machine. This is because the best machine for your business requires us to know specific things about your business. These are the questions that the sales people should be asking you if they really want you to have the best machine for your business. Ultimately, you have the responsibility of making sure you ask the right questions to ensure your investment is going into the right machine.

The Digital Concept Shop is where you are seeing some of the most successful companies doing. The basic principle is sell more items at short runs (i.e. higher profits) to the same customers then trying to get more customers buying the same things in higher runs. Just need to be careful that you don't grow too fast to the point where you don't know how to properly use all the equipment. This is why it is important that however you purchase the equipment from is going to support you.

Hope this answers your questions. Well, except for the one that asks about which machine. Just don't know enough about your company to make an appropriate answer without guessing. But the paper should help you in that process.

Mark


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

I think anyone considering getting into the Decorated Apparel industry should read this before establishing their business model. Very well put together!

Kevin
All American/DDM


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Thank you Kevin. Maybe someone else out there would do the same for screen printing, embroidery, dye sub and inkjet transfers. Not enough time in the day for me.


----------



## elaynestitches (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*



DAGuide said:


> Sorry folks, I just realized a mistake. I am traveling and the internet connection during the upload was disconnected. If you have a document that has a watermark on it, then please click on the link again (www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf) to get the final version. I just checked and the correct version is now available.


WOW!! Thanks so much. A wonderful paper. Haven't read it all yet, but sure will. (have to actually do some work here today) You've put so much into it - it's really appreciated by all, I'm sure!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Thanks for the kind words. The paper is something that started over a year ago with just links to some posts that caught my attention. Then I started adding some words and it continued to grow. With the help of several dtg users (the ones listed above and more), I was able to get pictures of the different machines and RIPs/drivers to help complete the paper.

In my opinion, the best thing about this paper is the links to the posts that talk about the specific area being discussed. This way the reader can continue to learn more about that specific area without having to make a new post in some cases. 

Hope you find it worth your time and it gives you some things to consider when looking at which dtg printer is best for your company.

Mark


----------



## dom42 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

thanks for that.....this will be my bible for the next couple of weeks. Im actually in the process of "wanting" to purchase "DTG" the only one that really caught my eye is the "blazer pro". I've got to use it many times at the dealer. i actually know the sales guys and he is very straight up with me. And this dealer happens to be about 30min away from me and they just so happen to have the most technicians as far as dealers go. "not sure if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Great guide Mark. Am currently considering building my own dtg machine, so this info will be invaluable in comparing the process to the sublimation sytems that I currently use, *before* I dig out the toolbox.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Not a problem dom42 and Will. Best wishes in your research.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Hello Mark,

Good document, 

Can you correct your comments on FastRIP, it can be used as a Print - to - RIP, it has full control panel support with white.

Also I dont think Print Jockey can do individual head flushes / cleans, what it does is just print a solid area using one colour. When you do a real clean with an Epson printer it actually is controlled by the printers firmware and does the flush using the capping station to build up a vacum to help clear the head. This can only be done on all colours at once and is quite different from printing.

Best regards

-David


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

David,

Thanks for the compliment. As you know now, there is no way that there can be an all-encompassing document on dtg printing as it is growing way to fast. Thus, the reason why I embedded links to so many posts on the forums.

I am aware that your product has both Print-To and Print-From applications much like MultiRIP GP has. Actually, Aaron from US Screen had a chance to review the document before it was published. There is no way that I can list all the different software programs that are associated with dtg printing and all the features they have. Your product was mentioned under the Print-From application because the majority of users (including the owners that I spoke with that submitted pictures) use the Print-From application. However, your post above will help let people know that you have both printing applications.

In regards to the Channel Flush feature in Printer Jockey, your above statement is slightly incorrect. Printer Jockey's Channel Flush feature allows the users to print any single channel or all the channels out of the printhead and on to some type of media. Printer Jockey does not use the maintenance pump like a head cleaning will use, but you do have control of which channels of ink are printed. In addition, you can control the amount that is flushed from each individual channel as well. For more information on this feature, you can watch this video:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMpzZNC4RKE[/media]

Another feature that uses a similar method is the Timed Print feature that will allow dtg owners to print just certain channels periodically based on a schedule that the owner sets. This is typically used by owners with white ink that have a difficult time keeping the white ink flowing based on their current usage of the printer. However, this feature requires the printer to remain in a printing position (i.e. don't have to hit the load button).

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJy4HuRQZxM[/media]

Hope this clarifies things. Best wishes.

Mark Bagley


----------



## martinilch (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Thanks for the info. I got a DTG KIiosk II used and only had to replace the print head. It is really cool. I don't have a shop and am a photogrpaher now having been a screenprinter. I was using it to print shirts of some of my images for art festivals this summer, but just got a job in Thailand and might sell it. Good information in the pdf. Thanks.


----------



## UDesign (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

Read all of this article, very interesting! thanks!


----------



## Lori7arson (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Dtg 101 – Guide for People Thinking about DTG Printing*

I hope you find this document valuable and it helps you make the best decision possible for your company.


----------

